# Segunda Liga 25-6 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Cordoba v Tenerife

25/10/2008 17:30 BST
  2.30 2.80 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Elche v Alicante

25/10/2008 17:30 BST
  2.10 2.90 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Rayo Vallecano v Eibar

25/10/2008 17:30 BST
  1.80 3.10 4.30 All Bets (24) 
Zaragoza v Xerez

25/10/2008 17:30 BST
  1.60 3.30 5.75 All Bets (24) 
Las Palmas v Girona

25/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.60 All Bets (24) 
Albacete v Celta Vigo

26/10/2008 11:00 GMT
  2.30 2.90 3.00 All Bets (24) 
Levante v Gimnastic

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.00 3.60 All Bets (24) 
Real Sociedad v Castellon

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.10 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Salamanca v Huesca

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.80 3.10 4.30 All Bets (24) 
Hercules v Alaves

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.85 3.10 4.00 All Bets (24) 
Murcia v Sevilla Atletico

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.00 2.90 3.75 All Bets (24)


----------

